
NordVPN Dominates VPN Market Share, and That Will Likely Continue - ScannerSparkly
https://www.pcmag.com/news/366527/nordvpn-dominates-vpn-market-share-and-that-will-likely-con
======
Hesavard
As a NordVPN user I can say that it's not only marketing that they are good
at. For example not many VPNs I've tried were as good as Nord in regards to
unblocking geo-restricted content. I found Nord quite consistent in that
sense. They did have a strange issue with all the servers missing from the
MacOS app, but it was literally sorted in 5mins when I reached out to their
CS.

------
Kazooie_Bird
I've noticed many YouTube channels promoting their brand heavily. Has anyone
used their service? Thoughts/experiences?

------
jatsign
The article makes it sounds like NordVPN is best at marketing, but that's not
a great reason to choose a VPN.

